# Vaccuum Velocipede



## danvv (Jun 14, 2014)

I ran across one of these on craigslist and have been looking for an excuse to start exercising 

This looks challenging enough to be interesting... 

Thoughts concerns comments etc etc ? ( helpful ideas  ) 

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=A943B2A3EA0BD20F!466&authkey=!AKmmhDmud4D117k&ithint=folder,


----------

